# New Scam



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 16, 2012)

This might not be new to some of you but hackers just tried to nail me in a new way. It was pretty funny too. Anyway this is what went down so keep an eye out. The jerks are getting more tricky.

I got a call from an "Unknown Number". A PHONE CALL saying in a heavy accent that she was support from Windows and that my computer was infected with a "vicious virus malware". Trying to keep a straight face I asked her "Oh no! What should I do?!" She said that I needed to go to my computer and delete some files. I then got pissed and asked her how did you get my number? She said my computer sent the info to Microsoft and she was Window support. I then asked her "Does this scam work a lot?" She got upset "This no scam. Why would we be trying to remove the malware?" I asked her then "What do I need to install." She said "We will get to that." I told her to get bent and hung up.

In retrospect I should have went along and acted like I was fapping to her voice  Lesson? Hacker jerk offs are now hiring people to convince you to install crap on your computer. Tell your less tech savvy friends about this because she sounded almost legit. Of course I could have destroyed her with questions but the average user won't do that. They will freak out and blindly follow. Just let your friends know this is a scam.


----------



## erocker (Jul 16, 2012)

Seen/heard of this happening before.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jul 16, 2012)

thats not really new, had that happen to a few friends here in the UK last year.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 16, 2012)

erocker said:


> Seen/heard of this happening before.





FreedomEclipse said:


> thats not really new, had that happen to a few friends here in the UK last year.



Ah well it was new to me. I'm so gonna handle it different next time.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 16, 2012)

Samething happened to me about 3 weeks ago. I led the guy on when he was trying to get me to start a remote connection for him into my PC HAHHAHA He ended up getting himself frustrated cause I didnt know what a "START BUTTON" was nor did I understand his shitty accent. After about 15 minutes of him trying to eplain to me step by step what to do I then started telling him how much I hated euro's and he got pissed and cussed me saying he was going to "BLOW UP" my PC. I then said his mother fucked a horse to have him and hung up.

Lovely chat I had the fellow...


----------



## cmaxvt (Jul 16, 2012)

I've been getting a lot of phone call/text messages lately that are all scams.  It gets old.  I am not sure how our numbers are so easily distributed.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 16, 2012)

brandonwh64 said:


> Samething happened to me about 3 weeks ago. I led the guy on when he was trying to get me to start a remote connection for him into my PC HAHHAHA He ended up getting himself frustrated cause I didnt know what a "START BUTTON" was nor did I understand his shitty accent. After about 15 minutes of him trying to eplain to me step by step what to do I then started telling him how much I hated euro's and he got pissed and cussed me saying he was going to "BLOW UP" my PC. I then said his mother fucked a horse to have him and hung up.
> 
> Lovely chat I had the fellow...



 WIN. I really hope its a chick next time. I got everything figured out.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 16, 2012)

My boss got one last week of someone pretending to be fed ex to deliver a package. After countlessly asking for the tracking number the guy says and I qoute "Its a matter of national security and giving it to you will put you in danger...." < Yea this scumbag has watched too many movies.


----------



## DOM (Jul 16, 2012)

LOL I only get calls from time to time from an old Hispanics lady that doesn't talk English asking for someone I tell them the same shot every time...

But you guys need to stop calling those places to talk to girls you know its not those hot girls asking you to call but some fat chick your really talking to


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 16, 2012)

DOM said:


> LOL I only get calls from time to time from an old Hispanics lady that doesn't talk English asking for someone I tell them the same shot every time...
> 
> But you guys need to stop calling those places to talk to girls you know its not those hot girls asking you to call but some fat chick your really talking to



Fat girls need lovin' too.

Anyway I figured it was an old scam but it was NEW to me. Now I just need to figure out how to get the Obama campaign people from calling me. My dad thought it would be funny to give em my number. Told em I was a progressive and worth millions. My dad is such a troll.


----------



## Sasqui (Jul 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This might not be new to some of you but hackers just tried to nail me in a new way. It was pretty funny too. Anyway this is what went down so keep an eye out. The jerks are getting more tricky.
> 
> I got a call from an "Unknown Number". A PHONE CALL saying in a heavy accent that she was support from Windows and that my computer was infected with a "vicious virus malware". Trying to keep a straight face I asked her "Oh no! What should I do?!" She said that I needed to go to my computer and delete some files. I then got pissed and asked her how did you get my number? She said my computer sent the info to Microsoft and she was Window support. I then asked her "Does this scam work a lot?" She got upset "This no scam. Why would we be trying to remove the malware?" I asked her then "What do I need to install." She said "We will get to that." I told her to get bent and hung up.
> 
> In retrospect I should have went along and acted like I was fapping to her voice  Lesson? Hacker jerk offs are now hiring people to convince you to install crap on your computer. Tell your less tech savvy friends about this because she sounded almost legit. Of course I could have destroyed her with questions but the average user won't do that. They will freak out and blindly follow. Just let your friends know this is a scam.



Hadn't heard of that one myself.  Just wish you'd have messed with them more, it could have been fun!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jul 16, 2012)

Sasqui said:


> Hadn't heard of that one myself.  Just wish you'd have messed with them more, it could have been fun!



I would have. But I'm working and on a tight deadline. I wish she would have called in the evening. I would have had more time to toy with her.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jul 16, 2012)

the last time i got one of these calls i pwnd the shit out of he person on the other line.  I mean the first thing out of their mouths was " there is problem with your windows OS. "  i asked him what OS i was using and his reply was "im not allowed to give that info out over the fone"  after that i fucked with him for a good 10 minutes.


----------



## DOM (Jul 16, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Fat girls need lovin' too.
> 
> Anyway I figured it was an old scam but it was NEW to me. Now I just need to figure out how to get the Obama campaign people from calling me. My dad thought it would be funny to give em my number. Told em I was a progressive and worth millions. My dad is such a troll.



not when she has more body hair then you LOL

But whatever floats your boat


----------



## Morgoth (Jul 16, 2012)

i never had a scam call 
only thing ever happent to me that some monks offered me some bibbels orso


----------



## ironwolf (Jul 16, 2012)

Gotta love scammers, they will try every angle.  Similar situation happened to me at work few months ago.  I reeled the idiot in, he thought he had me totally hooked.  I told him I had to put him on hold for about 30 seconds, I put the phone down, pretended to put him on hold, then asked another co-worker what the number to the FBI was, the idiot heard that and couldn't hang up fast enough LOL.

Kinda fun to eff with their heads.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jul 16, 2012)

Just yell i am not good with komputors how did i get here.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 16, 2012)

My mums had a few of these calls.

She's rebuffed them pretty well by saying " Impossible we only use APPLE here!" lol ( She doesn't have anything Apple at all)


----------



## hat (Jul 17, 2012)

pantherx12 said:


> My mums had a few of these calls.
> 
> She's rebuffed them pretty well by saying " Impossible we only use APPLE here!" lol ( She doesn't have anything Apple at all)



That's a clever one...


----------



## WarhammerTX (Jul 17, 2012)

If anyone else gets that same call give them my number I like to play


----------



## theonedub (Jul 17, 2012)

Their 'game' is weak. My mom (who knows next to nothing about computers) got one of these calls months ago and knew it was a scam immediately. I can't imagine what kind of people fall for this, but I guess even if 1 out of 100 do, its worth it to them.


----------



## scaminatrix (Jul 17, 2012)

I had a pretty funny one too. He couldn't even see it through without making a mistake.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2357186&postcount=9927


----------



## Zen_ (Jul 17, 2012)

There's a pretty funny video on youtube where one of those rogueware peddlers calls an IT professional and they then proceed to work remotely on a clean install in a VM for about 10 minutes. Finally the guy had to tell them they were being duped and recorded....can't find it now of course.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> This might not be new to some of you but hackers just tried to nail me in a new way. It was pretty funny too. Anyway this is what went down so keep an eye out. The jerks are getting more tricky.
> 
> I got a call from an "Unknown Number". A PHONE CALL saying in a heavy accent that she was support from Windows and that my computer was infected with a "vicious virus malware". Trying to keep a straight face I asked her "Oh no! What should I do?!" She said that I needed to go to my computer and delete some files. I then got pissed and asked her how did you get my number? She said my computer sent the info to Microsoft and she was Window support. I then asked her "Does this scam work a lot?" She got upset "This no scam. Why would we be trying to remove the malware?" I asked her then "What do I need to install." She said "We will get to that." I told her to get bent and hung up.
> 
> In retrospect I should have went along and acted like I was fapping to her voice  Lesson? Hacker jerk offs are now hiring people to convince you to install crap on your computer. Tell your less tech savvy friends about this because she sounded almost legit. Of course I could have destroyed her with questions but the average user won't do that. They will freak out and blindly follow. Just let your friends know this is a scam.




Now you know your king when you can get "her" to start deleting stuff and install stuff. LOL Play along next time and see how far you can get her to go with it.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 17, 2012)

Too bad my phone blocks unknown numbers lol


----------



## copenhagen69 (Jul 17, 2012)

Zen_ said:


> There's a pretty funny video on youtube where one of those rogueware peddlers calls an IT professional and they then proceed to work remotely on a clean install in a VM for about 10 minutes. Finally the guy had to tell them they were being duped and recorded....can't find it now of course.




that would be funny to see!


----------



## epicfail (Jul 17, 2012)

ive never been called but many of my customers have. i kinda wish i had, it would be an entertaining night from me and the caller would be scarred for life


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 17, 2012)

I go one of these calls Friday, at work at my Computer Repair Company!  I was tempted to go through the motions and keep acting like a total idiot just to see how far she would go...



Zen_ said:


> There's a pretty funny video on youtube where one of those rogueware peddlers calls an IT professional and they then proceed to work remotely on a clean install in a VM for about 10 minutes. Finally the guy had to tell them they were being duped and recorded....can't find it now of course.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jul 17, 2012)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Fat girls need loving' too.



"Fat girls have low esteem issues" they generally grateful for any attention paid to them,

Remember the Rule

 "Slap the Ass Ride the Ripples"

On the Subject matter 
I have received Tech Support (in a Bombay Accented voice) Calls
From Blah Blah company Acting for Microsoft  Saying" My Pc is Infected with so and so Virus /Trojan 's" and they are here to Help me remove them.
They started off asking for my Windows Serial /activation code
Credit card Details Mobile Phone Number  all the usual details needed to steal your Identity / bank account.

I do one of Several things  Depending how i feel at the time seeing as the call is costing them time and money

1,  I "play" along with them acting a brain Dead moron.(giving false details ect)
*This wastes their time and amuses me *( i once kept them on the phone for an hour+)

2. Act Indignant and Ask for their Details Accusing them of illegally accessing / hacking into my computer Stating i am going to report this to the Police etc.
*They Hang up very quick*

3. Tell them i do not run Microsoft Windows i Run Linux
*They are confused don't know what to say Linux is not in the Script*

4. If the Caller is Female,
I  Distracted Her from the Script they try to run through. by Asking her by Questions such as
What Colour Bra are you Wearing?
Does it Match your Panties?
How big are your Breasts?
Have you ever had a 3some?
some times i hold the phone close to my belly and slap my belly lightly to make the sound of wanking and then tell her that She is getting me "excited and can she hear this",have you got a webcam i want to see you i got a webcam if you like and you can see how excited you got me worked up !
*You get the idea folks.*

They Either hang up or once i had her Supervisor Ring me Back Accusing me of making obscene offensive phone calls and they were Reporting  "me to the police".
My Response to THAT was Go Ahead Report me The phone Records will show i have not made any Calls from my phone today. So i have not Called anyone to make an obscene offensive phone call.(answering any phone call in an obscene offensive manor is not illegal)
*Never heard any more about that one.*

This one works for most Cold Calls from Females selling double glazing Switiching ISP's Phone companys or any junk calls (they BLACK LIST YOU------- Result Achieved)

Hope this inspires Some of the readers of this thread


----------



## bbmarley (Jul 17, 2012)

lol reminds me of this video lol

A fake antivirus scammer calls a security researcher.
http://www.wimp.com/securityresearcher/


----------

